# New male tegu (and introduction to female)



## Renske (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello!
Today we bought a new argentine black and white male tegu! We are so happy! He is realy beautiful!
Tomorrow morning we are going to intrduce him to my female. We put a plastic wall with holes in it. So they can not injure each other, but they can smell each other. 
And if that is going right I will remove te wall.
Tips are realy welcome!



























He is 130cm = 51.2inch and the female 90cm = 35.4inch. Both are 2,5 or 3 years old.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 10, 2012)

_Quarantine,.. for now they shouldn't be in close contact or quarters at all.

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10322_


----------



## Renske (Mar 11, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Quarantine,.. for now they shouldn't be in close contact or quarters at all.
> 
> http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10322_



But he is healty. Its the tegu male of a vriend of my. I know it is good. He is in quarantine for a month after hibernation. So its oke.


----------



## Renske (Mar 11, 2012)

Introduction:



































Feeding:


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, that's a beast of a tegu. Beautiful. Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 11, 2012)

Awww, I love those pictures. Espesualy the one of him reaching up for food. Great looking tegu.


----------



## Renske (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys!

The male tegu is 3 years and 130cm = 51.2inch long and the female 3 years old and 90cm = 35.4inch long.
Is that a good sizes?
I tought my female was big. But now with the male, she looks so small...


----------



## Renske (Mar 12, 2012)

The male is very smart... He found a way to get to the other side with te female. So I desided to let them be together... 





























Now he bites her in her neck and tail al the time. Bet realy soft. And he makes a puffing sound. Very slow... The female digs a hole to hide vrom him...


----------



## Renske (Mar 15, 2012)

Movie of the tegus!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 15, 2012)

_The partition you have in there isn't adequate to keep him from getting to her. It's about as high as he is long from snout to vent. Even if it was a little higher they can jump and or tripod then pull themselves over easily._


----------



## Renske (Mar 16, 2012)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _The partition you have in there isn't adequate to keep him from getting to her. It's about as high as he is long from snout to vent. Even if it was a little higher they can jump and or tripod then pull themselves over easily._



Yup he did get over it. But its okay now. They are friendly to each other. The male even tried to mat with her. 
He makes sounds like "Pfffff... Pffffff..." and bites in her neck. :heart:


----------



## Renske (Mar 21, 2012)

A new movie of them. Willie trying to rape Monster. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEUGwBsxO1M


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Mar 21, 2012)

lol cute


----------



## larissalurid (Mar 21, 2012)

hahaha, i like the video. I feel a little bad for the girl, but it's funny how the male is like, "no it's okay baby, com'ere ;D " lol.


----------



## Renske (Mar 22, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> hahaha, i like the video. I feel a little bad for the girl, but it's funny how the male is like, "no it's okay baby, com'ere ;D " lol.



hahaha! they are so cute... :heart:


----------

